# How to rename a new external drive? Please help.



## nucleonb (May 1, 2013)

My system iMac with internal HD, Lightroom 4.4 and two external drives for files/data ("My Book" and "My Book Backup")
Problem:
These two drive are desktop drive. I have purchases a portable drive "My Passport" to be used with my iMac and MacBook. 
I have copied on this portable drive named "My Passport" all folders with images and Lightroom folder with Catalogs.
To start Lightroom from the portable drive ("My Passport") I have double-clicked "Lightroom 4 Catalog.lrcat" on the external drive. Lightroom opened, however have not recognized the portable drive  with name "My Passport" and nothing to see.
I have logoff the Lightroom, renamed "My Passport" to "My Book", the name, which Catalog knows is and everything is working. However I could not return to the portable drive its original name "My Passport" - no Rename available for the drive.
Q:
How I change the external drive temporary given name "My Book" to its permanent future name "My Passport"  ??? 
Thank you for the help
Leo
nucleonb


----------



## Tony Jay (May 1, 2013)

I have always had Windows systems but I am pretty certain there is a way to find the various drives on your system.
I assume R-clicking on the drive in question will give an option to 'rename' the drive.
Lets see whether anyone with Mac systems agree!

Tony Jay


----------



## nucleonb (May 1, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> I have always had Windows systems but I am pretty certain there is a way to find the various drives on your system.
> I assume R-clicking on the drive in question will give an option to 'rename' the drive.
> Lets see whether anyone with Mac systems agree!
> 
> Tony Jay



Hi Tony,
The problem is the new external drive is not shown. I have clicked "+" to add a new folder then the external drive, which I want to rename was shown. I was nod allowed to rename it but only add add a folder.
Leo


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2013)

You cannot rename a drive from within Lightroom, which is what I think you are trying to do. 

If you now have your catalog and photos on a new drive called "My Passport", start Lightroom and all your photo folders will be "missing" because Lightroom expects to find them on "My Book"....so right-click (ctrl-click on a Mac) on the top level folder(s) below the entry for "My Book" in the Folders Panel, choose "Find Missing Folder" and a browser will open. Use this to navigate to the correct folder on "My Passport" and Lightroom will update itself to see your photos on "My Passport" instead of "My Book". Repeat as needed for other top level folders....


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2013)

If you want to rename a volume, you need to use the DiskUtility.app.  Once you have renamed the volume, it will probably become missing in the LR Folder panel and you will need to help LR find it under the new name.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2013)

You can rename a volume from Get Info from Finder too.


----------



## Tony Jay (May 1, 2013)

nucleonb said:


> Hi Tony,
> The problem is the new external drive is not shown. I have clicked "+" to add a new folder then the external drive, which I want to rename was shown. I was nod allowed to rename it but only add add a folder.
> Leo



Hi Leo, I confess I never suspected that you were trying to rename your hard drive from within Lightroom.
The others have directed you to apps in the OS that will allow you you to do what you want.

Tony Jay


----------

